# Venge questions.....



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

I've been thinking about getting a Venge but I have few questions I hope some of you who have one could answer for me. 

1. Is there a huge noticeable difference in rider position between the tarmac and venge. 
2. Does the bike climb well?
3. How is the bike on longer riders (60+ miles) Does it beat the rider up?

Thanks.


----------



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

1. No difference.
2. Yes, depending on the motor, of course. 
3. Comfy after 50 miles (haven't ridden further than that yet)


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

stover said:


> I've been thinking about getting a Venge but I have few questions I hope some of you who have one could answer for me.
> 
> 1. Is there a huge noticeable difference in rider position between the tarmac and venge.
> 2. Does the bike climb well?
> ...


Depends as the SL3 is different to the Venge. The SL4 and Venge are the same with 140 and 160 HT lenghts where as the SL3 was 145 and 170. Also, the seat tune is 3mm shorter on the Venge so minimal. Aside from that the only other thing to note is that thought seat tube angles are the same, the Venge is almost inline and can be made so with the reversable seat post.

Other than that, I am yet to ride one, but hear that they are the bomb on the flat and climb better than suggested given its 'aero' tag.

Diego.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

stover said:


> I've been thinking about getting a Venge but I have few questions I hope some of you who have one could answer for me.
> 
> 1. Is there a huge noticeable difference in rider position between the tarmac and venge.
> *2. Does the bike climb well?*
> ...





BikeArmsRace said:


> 1. No difference.
> 2. Yes, depending on the motor, of course.
> 3. Comfy after 50 miles (haven't ridden further than that yet)


Never understood this question. The answer from BAR seems obvious.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Comfy? It isn't a roubaix.


----------



## EightFiveTwo (Oct 12, 2011)

stover said:


> I've been thinking about getting a Venge but I have few questions I hope some of you who have one could answer for me.
> 
> 1. Is there a huge noticeable difference in rider position between the tarmac and venge.
> 2. Does the bike climb well?
> ...


Seeing your profile pictue, I assume you are a motorcycle rider like I'm...so I can relate to why you asked the questions. Here are my humble feedback:

1) ONly demo a tarmac for 50 miles before bought my first Specialied--which was a SL3. So compare to the SL3, Venge's position is not as agressive as SL3.

2) Venge feels more "planted on the ground" in a good way, when SL3 feels simply "light". So climbing...besides your own motor, you may feel better on a SL3

3) It's not as bouncy as the SL3, but if you want comfort...stick with tarmac. 

Get the venge...it looks good, it rides fine...and most importantly, it makes you look good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

EightFiveTwo said:


> Seeing your profile pictue, I assume you are a motorcycle rider like I'm...so I can relate to why you asked the questions. Here are my humble feedback:
> 
> 1) ONly demo a tarmac for 50 miles before bought my first Specialied--which was a SL3. So compare to the SL3, Venge's position is not as agressive as SL3.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Yes, Thats me on my RS125. I have a Moots Vamoots and a Specialized Roubaix which I am using as my road race bike but have been thinking about something completely different from those bikes. Hence my questions about the Venge. I ask about how it climbs because that is one area in road races/group rides I do fairly well in. I don't plan to do super long rides with a Venge but would like to be able to feel comfortable doing a 40 mile road race without completely throwing my back out in the process. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

Chris-X said:


> Never understood this question.


Try climbing a 15% grade with an old flexy aluminum framed bike and you'll know exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## vladt (Oct 4, 2010)

Also considering a Venge.
Have a question for EightFiveTwo: Did you keep your SL3 or did you sell it and just keeping the Venge?

I also have SL3 but not sure if the aero bike should compliment the SL3 or replace it?

(I also like climbing, road race and do long rides..)


----------



## EightFiveTwo (Oct 12, 2011)

vladt said:


> Also considering a Venge.
> Have a question for EightFiveTwo: Did you keep your SL3 or did you sell it and just keeping the Venge?
> 
> I also have SL3 but not sure if the aero bike should compliment the SL3 or replace it?
> ...


Got rid of the SL3 back in May, and picked up the venge just few weeks ago. SL3 was one of the three bikes that I had, and now--Venge is one of my two bikes.

Get the Venge, sell the SL3. You can always sell the Venge later, then go to SL4! Hahaha I'm evil like that. Enjoy and have a great ride!


----------



## vladt (Oct 4, 2010)

LOL,
Evil indeed.
I am thinking of getting the best of both worlds - Venge and the SL4.

What is your 2nd bike anyway?


----------



## tWnWill (Oct 28, 2009)

EightFiveTwo said:


> Seeing your profile pictue, I assume you are a motorcycle rider like I'm...so I can relate to why you asked the questions. Here are my humble feedback:
> 
> 1) ONly demo a tarmac for 50 miles before bought my first Specialied--which was a SL3. So compare to the SL3, Venge's position is not as agressive as SL3.
> 
> ...


----------



## EightFiveTwo (Oct 12, 2011)

vladt said:


> lol,
> evil indeed.
> I am thinking of getting the best of both worlds - venge and the sl4.
> 
> What is your 2nd bike anyway?


rxrs.....:d:d:d


----------



## Ollie Right (May 5, 2010)

vladt said:


> LOL,
> Evil indeed.
> I am thinking of getting the best of both worlds - Venge and the SL4.
> 
> What is your 2nd bike anyway?


Exactly what I am planning to do too. I absolutely love my Venge. The thing just flies and even in the wind with 808 FC's it is so stable. Not harsh at all for me, but I do ride on proper roads rather than chipseal ones! 

This bike made me want to see what the SL4 is all about for myself! If the SL4 is a better ride than the Venge then the SL4 must be some machine. Ordered the race black version of the SL4.


----------



## stanlongjr (Oct 29, 2014)

Can someone advise whether the new Campagnolo EPS v2 Battery can fit inside the seat tube on the 2014 Specialized Venge Pro Race Force 61 CM frame??? Or does it require an external mounting?


----------



## willembad (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm on a Venge for the last two weeks coming off of a SL2 Tarmac. I copied my position from the Tarmac with ease (both 58's) and felt comfortable immediately. Since I've been on it for 2 80+ mile rides and another over 70 and I really can't call it any less comfortable than the Tarmac.

It does corner better and sprints WAY better. Definitely more go than the SL2 frame when you kick, but I have no experience with newer Tarmacs.

Don't know about the EPS battery but the Shimano battery fit in the seatpost just fine.


----------

